# M. Toulouse Denisse Saddle?



## NeuroticMare (Jan 8, 2012)

Bumping, because I am also looking at this model!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Are you in the US? SmartPak has that saddle available for a test ride- free shipping both ways! M. Toulouse Denisse Close Contact Saddle - Close Contact Saddles from SmartPak Equine


----------

